# Re taxing my car



## Bobdown (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello,
I have been living in Cairo for a number of years now, I have always had my own car taxed in my name. To re tax the car was always a long process involving a lot of letters and stamps. One of the letters required was a letter from the British Embassy confirming I am British, where I work and my address. I am in the proses of re taxing my car now but the British Embassy tell me they no longer issues such letters because my passport proves I am British and they can not verafie my address or job.

While I completely understand why the Embassy do not issue such letter, I am not stuck and unable to get my car taxed as the Egyptian traffic office will not proceed with out the letter.

Any one else had this problem and how did you solve it?
Thank You,
Bob.


----------



## Bobdown (Apr 27, 2017)

Meant to say "I am now stuck" not " not stuck"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bobdown said:


> Meant to say "I am now stuck" not " not stuck"




I asked on a Hurghada forum and this is the reply that i got............. I too have had my own car here for many years.. In Hurghada you simply go with your passport { 2 copies and 2 copies visa}. and proof of where you live { either a stamped rental contract or purchase contract with Tawkeel..and that's it...no letter from British embassy.. I have 2 cars registered in my name and make new license every year


----------



## Bobdown (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you, So far I have been hitting brick walls every way I turn, I contacted the Embassy again, defiantly will not issue a letter, traffic office defiantly will not not issue a license with out a letter from the Embassy, my car has been off the road for a month now and I can't even sell it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Bobdown said:


> Thank you, So far I have been hitting brick walls every way I turn, I contacted the Embassy again, defiantly will not issue a letter, traffic office defiantly will not not issue a license with out a letter from the Embassy, my car has been off the road for a month now and I can't even sell it.


Strange when that is not required in Hurghada,but having said that Egyptian bureaucracy is very much a law unto itself. Let me ask a friend who has lived in Cairo for many year,she might just know someone who has the answer.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Strange when that is not required in Hurghada,but having said that Egyptian bureaucracy is very much a law unto itself. Let me ask a friend who has lived in Cairo for many year,she might just know someone who has the answer.



My friend can't come up with any answers either,she asked someone who owns a car but apparently they also have never been asked to produce a letter from the embassy. No idea which way you go now but it must be very frustrating for you.


----------

